# Wild Hogs in North Dakota



## mathias87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just curious if you were to see a wild hog in north dakota, would you be able to shoot it? They are such a problem in southern states that if by some weird chance i were to see one i would probably take it. Unless of course there are laws that i have yet to see. Just wanted to get some responses, thanks.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

In Illinois, as long as you have the landowners approval, wild pigs are fair game.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

First you have to notify the G&F or other law enforcement agency. Then the State Ag Dept will declare the area open to ferel hog shooting (ND CC 36-26). The purpose is for liablity protection to those who shoot hogs in the declared open area. This way someone cannot hold you accountable for supposedly shooting someones tame hog!

So the anwser is YES in an area determined to be infested with hogs. But not statewide!


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Does G&F maintain or publish a list of these areas? In other words are there areas in ND that are currently listed as "infested"?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

One can only hope they show up in large numbers soon. I can save the 35 hour round trip to texas 2x a year.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You do not want feral swine in ND! They are very destructive to agricultural crops and the landscape in general.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/cencode/t36c26.pdf

Ron, you had better go back and read section 36-26-03.
*36-26-03. Prohibited actions.*
1. A person may not import, transport, or possess live feral swine.
2. A person may not intentionally, knowingly, or negligently allow swine to live in a feral
state.
3. a. A person may not:
(1) Hunt or trap feral swine;
(2) Sponsor or promote the hunting or trapping of feral swine;
(3) Assist in the hunting or trapping of feral swine;
(4) Profit from the release of feral swine; or
(5) Profit from the hunting or trapping of feral swine.
b. Paragraphs 1 through 3 of subdivision a do not apply to a state or federal agency
or any person authorized by a state or federal agency to engage in the control or
eradication of feral swine.

So, the answer is *NO*, you can't just shoot a hog on sight if you were to see one in the woods. Unless, it falls under 36-35-04-02a&b. which states;

"2. a. Notwithstanding any other provision of this chapter, if a person encounters a feral
swine on property owned by or legally occupied by that person and determines
that the feral swine poses a threat of harm or destruction of property, the person
may immediately eradicate the feral swine.
b. Any person eradicating a swine under this subsection shall notify the board as
soon as practicable, but in no event later than twenty-four hours after the time of
the eradication. The person shall follow any instructions given by the board with
respect to the handling of the carcass, preservation of the carcass for testing, and
disposal of the carcass."

I hope that helps clear up any thoughts on shooting a hog. There has been sighting of feral swine in ND, but they have been eradicated so fast that the chances to spread are very minimal.

xdeano


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Indy Call the G&F and ask them about this! I have as well as others. If I misunderstood what they said my bad, but I thought it was pretty clear that they stated only after an area has been deemed infested that it was OK to shoot them.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd say called the board of animal health or state vet, or call Wildlife services, they're the ones that do the eradications.

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Shoot, shovel, then report "seeing" one.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

SPG, 
I heard that someone reported seeing one or two down by you here a few months back on a trail cam, was that you? 

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Shhhh....

I remember seeing some from a deck of a combine while harvesting down south.


----------

